# Dick Van Patten food.



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

My sister uses the rolled Dick Van Patten food but the other day at the vets I noticed that he had the dry variety in. I bought a sm bag of Vegetarian dry food and got samples of the other types of dry food that my vet will order. Well Vendetta went nuts over the organic variety not so much the vegetarian one that I bought. 

I was wondering if anyone uses this food and if you liked it for your dogs? Vendetta is very high energy she is 12 weeks old. I have her on Nurti-Source Pue-Vita right now but she doesn't really like it will only eat part of her meals and I only give her he recomended amount. 
Thanks, Kay


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

There's no reason at all to feed dogs a vegetarian diet.

I've noticed that Natural Balance tends to be very grain/carb heavy. There are only a few of his dry foods with meat as the first ingredient, and even then, it's not a meal, so the food is _still_ more grain (or potato) than meat. AMP is the only one with both chicken and chicken meal as the first two ingredients. It would be the only one I would use if I had to choose. The next best one is the Organic formula. 


I use the rolls for training sometimes, but I wouldn't feed them as a major part of the diet, because they contain wheat, sucrose, brewer's yeast, & too many preservatives for my taste.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

The rolls were the only thing I could get my showline to eat when she arrived pregnant, so that's what I fed along with the frozen cube things. I tried the Duck and Potatoe for Baden when he was younger, he liked it but I moved away from it for the reasons Kristin pointed out. Hard to find the AMP and it's more expensive than buying Orijen so I gave up on that food. If I was tracking, I'd use the rolls instead of hotdogs, because at least they are dry and not greasy.


----------



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

The reason he gave me for the vegetarian diet one he brought in as he has a dog in his care that is allergic to beef and chicken and lamb. The owners have tried every food that is carried in my small town and can not find relief for this dog. Hence the vegetarian diet.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would put the allergic dog on pink juice therapy.

I recommend pro plan, as purina actually knows what they are doing.


----------



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

Until about 9yrs ago all my dogs ate purina food. Then I got some rescues that just didn't do well on the food so I started looking into other foods. I actually got into researching foods when Mikado had all his health issues. I want the best for Vendetta as she didn't have the best start. I have a bag of DVP organic formula on order. I guess I will see how she does.

Thanks for the info. I have no idea what ink juice is so I will have to look that up.

Kay


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have no idea what ink juice is so I will have to look that up.
Kay[/quote said:


> Pink juice is Euth juice. Jeff';s cute way of saying he wouldn't deal with a needy dog. I'm thinkin' Jeff is in some sorta mood today.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

PDB got me fired up this morning.......although I would still put the allergy dog down. Allergic to meat ??? Good grief.

I have no time for a dog that cannot eat whatever. Dogs are scavengers.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not disagreeing with ya Jeff. If my dog couldn't eat meat/protein, he'd be gone. I love my dog and all but good grief, if they can't eat what is best for them...No way I'd go as far as that hypo food. A little itchy skin is one thing but if they really get bad off or have a good QOL, I'd have to say goodbye. 

Lucky for me, I have never had a dog with EPI, bloat, torsion, HD, megasophagas or any of that other stuff EVERYBODY is dealing/dealt with. Seasonal allergies is about all I have had issue with and in my part of the country, we people are all dying from it as well, so can't really blame the dogs for getting dry itchy skin a couple months a year.


----------



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

My boy Mikado that I just had to put down had alot of health issues when I adpted him from the shelter. He was allgeric to corn and nylon were the two big ones. I had him on solid gold blue bag can't remember the name of it for almost 2yrs and then we switched to purina one rice based food for another yr. My boy had a weak heart and then a yr ago his kidneys started to shut down. The vet was amazed that he lived another yr when he only had 1/3 of his kidneys.

I love(d) my boy so much I would have gone through hell and back for him. I miss you Mikado. 6yrs wasn't 
long enough.

I was alleregic to alot of food when I was little glad my mom didn't wish me dead. Poor Mama had to read every lable of everything she bought as I almost died from my allergies.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Since when is a dog equal in importance to a human child???? Gotta get your priorities straight with that comment.

DOGS ARE NOT PEOPLE.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> I recommend pro plan, as purina actually knows what they are doing.


Oh my. :roll: Not even gonna go there, especially if Jeff is in a mood...


I have to ask, though, how did they figure out that the dog was allergic to beef, chicken, and lamb?


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Kay Halvorson said:


> I was alleregic to alot of food when I was little glad my mom didn't wish me dead. Poor Mama had to read every lable of everything she bought as I almost died from my allergies.


Humans aren't "bred" quite the same way as dogs either. I'm with Jeff on this:-o If left in wild that dog would have died from the get go. No offense meant we've all (except maby you jeff) kept dogs that should have been put down, at least for a little while. It's not quite the same as keeping a person...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My American showline GSD was on pro plan, and he worked better than your fancy german dogs. Maybe it was the food ??? I know the foods you are feeding use the data that Purina's research came up with. : )


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Your showline probably worked better because of your suppior training methods:-\"


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

It's funny how some dogs do well on what other dogs just get by on. We fed our old dog Purina One, for years and years. She did horribly on it but we didn't know any better, until I got my GSD and started researching raw. I posted these pics before but I'll post them again. She's over 11 years old in these pics. 

Pre raw diet- clumps of hair falling out, lick sores, dull and stinky coat, horrible breath. We used to have to shave her down in the summer. 









3 months after being put on raw- shiny coat, no more lick sores, no more stink, breath and teeth much better, more vigor, better muscle tone. That silver/grey is not the color of her coat, that's the sun shining off of it.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My American showline GSD was on pro plan, and he worked better than your fancy german dogs. Maybe it was the food ??? I know the foods you are feeding use the data that Purina's research came up with. : )


The thing I find interesting about Purina and their research is that the make-up of their food doesn't seem to correspond with their research.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> Humans aren't "bred" quite the same way as dogs either. I'm with Jeff on this:-o If left in wild that dog would have died from the get go. No offense meant we've all (except maby you jeff) kept dogs that should have been put down, at least for a little while. It's not quite the same as keeping a person...


If any of our dogs were left "in the wild," they would have a good chance of not making it.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

The DVP Venison and Potaoe is one of the two kibbles I use. Kibble in the morning, raw at night. Seems to be fine for mine. One has grain allergies but not meat allergies.


Jeff, PDB got you fired up???? I don't believe it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Your showline probably worked better because of your suppior training methods:-\"



The do what I say or I'll kick you in the head method works great on showline dogs. :lol:


----------

